# Starting a Woodworking Business



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi All,

For many years I have wanted to start my own woodworking business. My opportunity may be coming sooner than I realize. Recently, in my day job as an electrical engineer, I've been notified that my job may soon be coming to an end. I'm 54, and don't relish the thought of having to move and start over in life, but I know a lot of people go through this. There's not much industry in my area, so engineering jobs are scarce as hen's teeth. The remodelers in my area, fortunately, have more work than they can handle, and few if none of them are doing the kind of custom work I like to do. My brother-in-law told me perhaps this is the kick in the pants I need to jump in and once and for all give it my best, for better or worse. I've been doing woodworking and remodeling for most of my spare-time life. I'm not going into this with rose-colored glasses and I know it will be tough. I don't expect to make a lot at first, but if I can survive I'll know I have achieved something worthwhile. I've been spending a lot of time reading, researching, etc. anything and everything I can find about the business end of things. I'm going to make use of the small business administration help available to me as well. I thought one thing I am going to try to do is to start a blog and document my progress. There are plenty of blogs of how someone built something, etc., but I haven't seen one documenting the trials of starting a woodworking or remodeling business. I will try to focus on the business side of things moreso than the technical. Hopefully this will keep me on track. I can use all the prayers and moral support anyone out there has to give.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

great idea, I have been working with the local SBA and getting free training from them and the web. It is well worth it. the business plan development alone was eye opening.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

If you can find time to do the blog documenting it then I would worry.If we don't hear too much from you then we'll assume your busy. Personally I couldn't possibly get extra time into my day. Good luck!


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

skywalker01
You're absolutely right. Thanks!


----------

